# Core strength



## Night Train (12 Jan 2009)

I read an article on Victorial Pendleton where she says she works out for core stability.

I know that I have very strong shoulders and fairly strong legs but I lack in core strength in order to make the best of the strength I have.

What excercises can I do to gradually work on my core muscles and build up some strength and stability?

I think I will need this as I am rehersing some dancing on stage and lifting women. Though I can lift them I struggle with maintaining the balance and control once they are up there.

Thanks,
NT


----------



## walker (12 Jan 2009)

Work on your lower back just as much as your abdomin, Otherwise you will find you will lean forwards just working on your abs. 
Start off with some basic crunches and Back extensions, but gradually introduce a fitball into your work, this will add greater stability to your exercises.....


----------



## Night Train (13 Jan 2009)

Thank you.

Bruce Lee training sounds good. I will start looking into incorporating abs and lower back more.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (13 Jan 2009)

> What excercises can I do to gradually work on my core muscles and build up some strength and stability?
> 
> I think I will need this as I am rehersing some dancing on stage and lifting women.



why not just lift women instead of weights...more fun that way.


----------



## Night Train (13 Jan 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> why not just lift women instead of weights...more fun that way.


Would be more fun if I could do more then just dance with some of them. Trouble is, because I am tall I get the bigger, taller women and not the dainty little ones to chuck around. The same weight in timber is easier to lift, doesn't fidget, giggle or fight back.


----------



## johnny (13 Jan 2009)

Pilates will sort you out pretty quickly.


----------



## Night Train (13 Jan 2009)

Ahhh, Pilates! Not thought if that one. I shall investigate that too. Thanks.


----------



## Yellow Fang (14 Jan 2009)

Circuits is pretty good too.


----------



## col (14 Jan 2009)

Squat thrusts and lunges can help here.


----------



## ASC1951 (14 Jan 2009)

Night Train said:


> The same weight in timber is easier to lift, doesn't fidget, giggle or fight back.


Is that what our American cousins mean by 'giving you wood'?


----------



## Night Train (14 Jan 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> Is that what our American cousins mean by 'giving you wood'?


I convinced a woman to go out with me on the basis of the amount of wood I could supply her with, we negotiated on the size and moisture content and how much she could take and how often and if she wanted more in length or girth.

I was talking fire wood, dont know what she was on about!

I shall look at squat thrusts, I used to do a lot of them but haven't done in years.

Ta.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> Is that what our American cousins mean by 'giving you wood'?


Oh, don't - I've only just stopped chuckling at the programme where Louis Theroux suggests that an 'actor' who starred in gay porn films might, er, actually be gay or bisexual. The guy got a major strop on when LT suggested that a straight man might find it hard to 'get wood' in such a situation. It's the way he keeps a straight face when he's winding people up...


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2009)

Night Train said:


> Ahhh, Pilates! Not thought if that one. I shall investigate that too. Thanks.



You will probably find that you are the only man in a Pilates class of about ten or fifteen women. Women of all ages, I hasten to add.


----------



## Will1985 (14 Jan 2009)

Is pilates like yoga? Cyclists usually have poor flexibility particularly in the legs, so stretching and yoga type things should be beneficial.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2009)

I have not done Yoga, so could not answer that. 

It was my Physiotherapist who suggest Pilates. She said I needed to improve my core strength. I have certainly noticed a marked improvement in my flexibility, and strength. 

The class I go to is at the Local Leisure Centre and costs £25 for six weeks, one hour a week.


----------



## Oddjob62 (14 Jan 2009)

Night Train said:


> What excercises can I do to gradually work on my core muscles and build up some strength and stability?
> 
> I think I will need this as I am rehersing some dancing on stage and lifting women. Though I can lift them I struggle with maintaining the balance and control once they are up there.



Overhead Squats!!


View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wjuULPqI-WY


----------



## Night Train (14 Jan 2009)

Oddjob62 said:


> Overhead Squats!!
> 
> 
> View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wjuULPqI-WY



I do those already with a 60lb bar. Not many I might add as they are hard.



Speicher said:


> You will probably find that you are the only man in a Pilates class of about ten or fifteen women. Women of all ages, I hasten to add.


Pilates it is then!
Seriously I will need to find out if my local fitness place do it.



Will1985 said:


> Is pilates like yoga? Cyclists usually have poor flexibility particularly in the legs, so stretching and yoga type things should be beneficial.


I am very flexible. Even with work boots on with a 1" sole I can touch toes and then put my palms flat on the floor. I was doing the splits at the theatre the other week too


----------



## Ravenz (15 Jan 2009)

Speicher said:


> ...ten or fifteen women. Women of all ages, I hasten to add.



no they aint, they all over 75... with an instructor who usually could do with a 4 week diet of full english breakkie to put some meat on 'em!


----------



## Speicher (15 Jan 2009)

Ravenz said:


> no they aint, they all over 75... with an instructor who usually could do with a 4 week diet of full english breakkie to put some meat on 'em!



I have often drawn the conclusion that strange things happen in this county that do not happen elsewhere. 

I am not 75, I am 49 and three quarters , and the women in the same class as me are mostly younger than me. Perhaps four are older. I agree with you about the instructor tho, she can bend in places that I did not know could bend, she is about seven foot tall and 10 inches wide.


----------



## Ravenz (15 Jan 2009)

Speicher said:


> I am not 75, I am 49 and three quarters , and the women in the same class as me are mostly younger than me. Perhaps four are older.



club specific I should have added.. the clientele at 1 of the clubs where I work is more high end rich retirees.....

altho annoying about seeing someone 'bend' more than you could ever imagine.. if you werent getting your leg to touch your chestie pieces by the age of 14 you aint gonna ever ever get it to do it for the rest of ya life, unless you count being tortured in some despotic country


----------



## jimboalee (15 Jan 2009)

Abdominal crunches and Alternate Abdominal crunches.

No special equipment. No gym membership. Minimal floorspace required.

http://www.americanchronicle.com/articles/view/57973


----------



## Ravenz (15 Jan 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Abdominal crunches No special equipment. No gym membership. Minimal floorspace required.
> quote]
> 
> yeah... maybe very frugal and worthy... but nothing as sad and lonely as working out at home to be brutally honest... I shall be mortified to 'lose' my gym membership at end of March


----------



## jimboalee (15 Jan 2009)

Not as bad as 'working-out' in "Solitary",


----------



## Enso108 (16 Jan 2009)

Here's a good core strength workout.
http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/cms/article-detail.asp?articleid=486


----------



## cheadle hulme (16 Jan 2009)

Oddjob62 said:


> Overhead Squats!!
> 
> 
> View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wjuULPqI-WY




I tried these today - they are evil! I could only manage around 10kg on the bar. It feels like a completely unnatural movement.


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2009)

With all the stretching etc in Pilates, could I have gained an inch or a fraction of an inch in height?


----------



## Will1985 (16 Jan 2009)

I was reading about the Alcatraz triathlon on Slowtwitch - said to be the most enjoyable triathlon, but I think there are 2 versions. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Night Train (17 Jan 2009)

gb-locks said:


> Here's a good core strength workout.
> http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/cms/article-detail.asp?articleid=486


That is a really good demonstration of what to do.
Thank you.


----------



## jimboalee (18 Jan 2009)

And I thought the shirt was a 'jolly jape'.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jan 2009)

Try these exercises and, added to a healthy diet and aerobic training, you'll be stronger and leaner in no time! 

http://uk.askmen.com/top_10/fitness/36_fitness_list.html

roll the cursor onto an image for the exercise to be demonstrated properly.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Try these exercises and, added to a healthy diet and aerobic training, you'll be stronger and leaner in no time!
> 
> http://uk.askmen.com/top_10/fitness/36_fitness_list.html
> 
> roll the cursor onto an image for the exercise to be demonstrated properly.


Thanks Dayvo - they look pretty good. I was just looking across the room at my unused gym ball and thinking that I should find some exercises to do with it!


----------

